# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >   Hello!  I used this board when we came to St Barth's a couple years ago and found it quite useful.  We are thinking about going to Playa Sonrisa, a clothing optional resort in Southern Mexico and won

## Craigintexas

Hello!  I used this board when we came to St Barth's a couple years ago and found it quite useful.  We are thinking about going to Playa Sonrisa, a clothing optional resort in Southern Mexico and wondered if anyone on this board has been then there, and if so, what type of people are most apt to be there and is the service good.  Thanks for any input.---Craig

----------

